# Spatchcocked Turkey from the grill



## Ask-A-Butcher (Nov 11, 2008)

Spatchcocking a turkey is the same thing as spatchcocking a chicken...except that it takes a tad more muscle. Here is a short video (It will be replaced with a 'better' video in a couple weeks) It started out as a 13 lb turkey and ended up at 12 lbs.

Spatchcocked Turkey

It was brined for 18 hours in a simple solution of 1½ gal water, 1 cup Kosher salt, 1 cup Turbinado sugar (sub brown sugar) and a scant ¼ cup of ground black pepper. The turkey was then rinsed off, patted dry and a coat of olive oil was put on, along with a little granulated garlic and some Fines Herbes from Penzeys. This was applied to both sides.







The set up I used*

A full firebox of lump, a fires tarter on each side, no extra smoking wood added. The Primo "D" plates on the drip pan racks, the cooking grids in the 'legs up' position, a couple of half sized aluminum pans with a ½" water, and then the extended cooking racks were put in. Once the dome temp held steady at 325° for 15-20 minutes and the initial smoke had subsided, I added the turkey.

Note: a traditional 'spatchcocked' chicken or turkey is grilled direct on the extended grids _without_ the "D" plates or the drip pans, but I personally do not care for the turkey drippings in the fire and creating the extra smoke.

Exactly 1½ hours later the breast meat was at 162° and the thighs at 178°.











After a five minute rest in some foil, the temps were at 168° and 185° (over done for some, but perfect for me!) and ready to eat.

Next time I'll cover the wing tips and the hocks to prevent scorching. This was a run through for Thanksgiving and probably one of the best turkeys I've ever cooked on the grill.

* This type of cook can be performed on _ANY_ type grill....charcoal, gas, etc, as long as you have some type of heat barrier between the heat source and the turkey. Fire bricks work well, as do pizza stones.


----------



## CharlieD (Nov 11, 2008)

looks good.


----------



## sattie (Nov 11, 2008)

Looks great AAB!!!  Looks so tender and juicy!


----------



## quicksilver (Nov 11, 2008)

Looks great, A.A.B. Did you use the drippings for gravy. I bet with the smokey flavor from grilling, they would be the best!

But one question: you said, "It started out as a 13 lb turkey and ended up at 12 lbs."
Did you actually weigh it after?


----------



## Ask-A-Butcher (Nov 11, 2008)

quicksilver said:


> Looks great, A.A.B. Did you use the drippings for gravy. I bet with the smokey flavor from grilling, they would be the best!



Nope, I didn't use the drippings. I don't handle poultry 'juice' real well. No added smoking woods, just what ever flavor it got from the lump charcoal.



> But one question: you said, "It started out as a 13 lb turkey and ended up at 12 lbs."
> Did you actually weigh it after?



In the package it weighed 13+ lbs, when I got done trimming it, it went on the grill at 12 lbs. Sorry for the confusion.


----------



## love2"Q" (Nov 11, 2008)

i have been thinking about doing this ..
that a BGE  ? did you cook it at 325 the entire time ?


----------



## DramaQueen (Nov 11, 2008)

*I've spatchcocked chickens and Cornish game hens for the grill but never did a turkey. First thing I thought of when I read the title of your post was that it was going to be some job just like you said.*

*I have to admit your turkey looks great and if I had the nerve I would do one myself for Thanksgiving, but my kids are Tradition Anal and we only have turkey in the oven. Peasants! What do they know? *

*Love the pictures!*


----------



## Ask-A-Butcher (Nov 12, 2008)

love2"Q" said:


> i have been thinking about doing this ..
> that a BGE  ?



No, it's a Primo Oval.




> did you cook it at 325 the entire time ?



Yes.


----------



## love2"Q" (Nov 12, 2008)

thanks ..


----------



## AllenOK (Nov 12, 2008)

How did you manage to cut the backbone out?  A bone saw?  I've been thinking about smoking a turkey in my rig, but I'm not sure if the thing would fit, unless I get the rotisserie attachment and remove the grids completely.


----------



## simplicity (Nov 12, 2008)

Thanks for sharing with us. I'm going to put this under the nose of a male family member and challenge him to duplicate it.


----------



## Ask-A-Butcher (Nov 13, 2008)

AllenOK said:


> How did you manage to cut the backbone out?  A bone saw?  I've been thinking about smoking a turkey in my rig, but I'm not sure if the thing would fit, unless I get the rotisserie attachment and remove the grids completely.



I used a good heavy set of Poultry Scissors. A good sturdy steak knife would work, but I suggest folks use the poultry scissors, as they are safer. In the vid you can see the ones I used.


----------



## AllenOK (Nov 13, 2008)

Ok.  I have a cheaper set of shears.  I probably should throw down the cash on a decent, heavy-duty set, especially to use at work.


----------

